# 6TO6 MotorDay Barcelona.



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

6TO6 MotorDay Barcelona 15.07.12

The 6to6 began in 2006. It began as an event for owners of sports cars that lasted from 18:00 to 6:00, party in style included (hence the name) and has gradually evolved into one of the quotes relating to the sports fans.

In this year 2012, the 6to6 route will tour the cities of Munich and the BMW factory, the Hangar 7 in Salzburg, where the owner of Red Bull has exposed their 'toys' (jet aircraft, for example), via Venice, Monaco , the famous Col du Turini stage, or Monza.

Below some pics and videos made by me on Sunday July 15.

































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































:thumb:


----------



## conejero (Jun 8, 2007)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## tony_bcn (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks conejero ! ! !

:thumb:


----------

